
Do u know what source for the data Axios is using? - OOvsuOO
https://www.axios.com/coronavirus-cases-spike-in-texas-oregon-and-arizona-1819ce9f-8565-483a-b367-b678a607154d.html
======
OOvsuOO
found it [https://covidtracking.com/api](https://covidtracking.com/api). Is it
the same as viriustracking.net ?

